

What if Solar Power was subsidized like fossil fuels? (infographic) - ck2
http://1bog.org/files/2010/10/what_if_solar_was_subsidized_like_fossil_fuels.jpg

======
iwr
The link did not make it clear how fossil fuels are subsidized.

